# Erie Velodorme



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

I was curious if anyone had any information on the development of the new dome? The only thing I am able to find is the City minutes for zoning. Other than that, I got nothing. So anyone got anything?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I've heard rumors and inuendo about Erie on mtbr.com, but nothing substantial. 

I believe that Lyons was close to building one a few years ago until there was a mayoral election where the victorious candidate ran on a no-velodrome platform. 

Lots of municipalities might have problems with one, like Lyons. Boulder County also tends to have pretty strict land controls, so Weld (which is the eastern half of Erie) might be a better bet. 

There's a group in Fort Collins trying to build one. http://www.fcvelodrome.org 

I've heard other rumors in the past. Until Dirt is broken, I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> I've heard rumors and inuendo about Erie on mtbr.com, but nothing substantial.
> 
> I believe that Lyons was close to building one a few years ago until there was a mayoral election where the victorious candidate ran on a no-velodrome platform.
> 
> ...


I don't know why they don't put one in the Valmont Park area. Last I heard we might get a cyclocross course there, but a track would be nicer.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> I don't know why they don't put one in the Valmont Park area. Last I heard we might get a cyclocross course there, but a track would be nicer.


From what I gather, the Boulder powers that be don't want to attact any more attention or cars to the Republic than are already there.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

If you read the "minutes" it says that the area off of Countyline has been rezoned for the veledrome. So it's a go as far as the governing bodies that be in Erie. Now we have to wait for the people with the money to start biulding. Then we will know if this is a GO or not.

At least thats the way I read it.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pwnt said:


> If you read the "minutes" it says that the area off of Countyline has been rezoned for the veledrome. So it's a go as far as the governing bodies that be in Erie. Now we have to wait for the people with the money to start biulding. Then we will know if this is a GO or not.
> 
> At least thats the way I read it.


If I had a dollar for everytime someone said that a track was being built as soon as they secure funding I'd be rich myself. I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

*Straight from the horse's mouth!*Here is an email I recieved from Mr.Emerson.



*Hello Kevin (Pwnt)- 
I will keep your email in order to send you any future 
information I have about a velodrome in Erie. As it stands now, I am 
petrified of jinxing the deal by calling it "done". Until I have a 
building permit in hand, I'm keeping pretty mum about it. That said, 
my partner and I are under contract on a parcel of land on County Line 
Rd. in Erie. It has been zoned to allow the development of a 
velodrome. We are supposed to close in March, and we hope to be 
pushing dirt around by May. That's currently all the info I can 
offer. Thanks for your interest.


Doug Emerson*


*Fingers are crossed


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Keep us posted.


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Yes Sir!


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Sweet. That wouldn't be very far from my house. That could be fun.


----------



## flanman (Jul 7, 2006)

The minutes of the latest meeting of the ACA board of directors mentions something about a velodrome in the grounds of the Broomfield Events Center. Anyone got any more details?


"2. Report re development of International Velodrome at Arista Dale 
Hughes 
· Broomfield Events Center campus 
· Permanent, indoor, 166 meter wood track"


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

flanman said:


> The minutes of the latest meeting of the ACA board of directors mentions something about a velodrome in the grounds of the Broomfield Events Center. Anyone got any more details?
> 
> 
> "2. Report re development of International Velodrome at Arista Dale
> ...


That would be sweet. Better than Eire. I live in the stick.:thumbsup: Let us know if you hear anything else.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

flanman said:


> The minutes of the latest meeting of the ACA board of directors mentions something about a velodrome in the grounds of the Broomfield Events Center. Anyone got any more details?
> 
> 
> "2. Report re development of International Velodrome at Arista Dale
> ...


A little more information:
Archive-URL: http://search.bikelist.org/getmsg.asp?Filename=classicrendezvous.10802.0853.eml
From: "Andrew Bohlmann" <encantadas(AT)pcisys.net>
Date: Sat, 16 Feb 2008 14:39:49 -0700
Subject: [CR]New CO Velodrome

A 166m indoor (bubble building) wood velodrome will be built in 
Broomfield, Colorado beginning in May. Broomfield is on HWY 36 between 
The Republic of Boulder and Denver. I was at the meeting this past 
Wednesday. And yes, there will be a bar inside the track!

An Oct 6-day is in the works. Sounds like a party!

Andy Bohlmann
Colorado Springs, CO USA

www.tourofcolorado.com and www.sandcreeksports.com


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

oh man that would be sweet. Just a couple miles from my home!

but 166m? talk about fast lap times and huge banks on the curves  
do you get dizzy on that small of track?

I've thought for a while it would be a cool site for one and/or a CX course


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

dfleck said:


> oh man that would be sweet. Just a couple miles from my home!
> 
> but 166m? talk about fast lap times and huge banks on the curves
> do you get dizzy on that small of track?
> ...


dfleck, are you in Broomfield? I traded emails with a guy that's involved and they might want some local support at a city council meeting.


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

Chain said:


> dfleck, are you in Broomfield? I traded emails with a guy that's involved and they might want some local support at a city council meeting.


technically Westminster... 88th and Wadsworth
but they don't check IDs at the door


----------



## Pwnt (Aug 24, 2006)

Sign me up to Chain.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Pwnt said:


> Sign me up to Chain.


I will do. I'm just putting together a list of shops and clubs for the guy so that he can send out an email once the city council meeting is set.

I sent him an email this morning and asked if he had financing lined up and what hurdles he was facing to get it going. Here is what he had to say:

"
> I have built several velodrome in the US and around the World.
> And yes, your friends are right. Believe it when you see it.
>
> But as velodrome projects go this is as close to beginning 
> construction as any project I have been involved with - but until 
> the ck has cleared it is still a work in progress.
>
> This week we expect to finalize site work costs and if they remain 
> in line with our budget, city council approval will be our last 
> hurdle - and I don't think a high hurdle. They have already 
> expressed their desire to support the velodrome."

Hopefully the numbers come back within the acceptable range.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Ineresting Read on this guy...
http://www.fixedgearfever.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=501


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

I received another email from the developer last night. He said he was waiting for confirmation of a time and date with Broomfield City Council. I am assuming that since he's looking to get with city council that the finalized costs were within his budget.

I'll post again with the date and time of the council meeting.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

I am excited. I want it! The 7-11 track in the Springs is just a bit too far to go to watch, but Broomfield is 20 minutes from my house. Slipstream has a bunch of track guys they would be fun to watch.


----------

